# New and needing advice



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi, I was dignosed with PCOS in December last year after AF stopped completely.  I tried clomid 100mg in march but developed a cyst and very bad side effects.  Since June I have been on Clomid 50mg and HCG inj.  I am ovulating but AF keeps appearing every month.

I am not overweight but I do have an intolerace to wheat and dairy products. Does anyone know if this could be related to PCOS as it also seems to be the recommended diet.  I have seen one ref to PCOS sufferers having wheat and dairy intolerance (can't remember where) but my consultant and GP have never heard of this.  I also get my progesterone level checked on day 19 (1 week after HCG inj), I have seen that most get this checked on day 21.  Does anyone know if this would make a difference.

My moods and emotions are all over the place.  I try to remain positive as i know there are people who have been through a lot worse and for a longer period of time.  I am glad I have found this site as recently I have felt so alone and it is nice to be able to share my feelings and get some advice.

best wishes to everyone


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey jackson

welcome to ff-ask anything you like,we all do at times-there are things that you dont get told by your gp/clinic cos they dont have the time-there is a clomid girls thread which you can post on and they may be able to help you a bit more with info.

take care

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Mez,
I was a bit nervous as never posted on a message board before but I am so glad I did.  I also posted on the clomid thread.

thanks
Jackson


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Jackson,

Already posted you one message on introductions but thought i'd add to it here!

I too was also diagnosed with pcos, i went to see a nutritianist (need spellcheck!!). I was told to give up all dairy products except for eggs as really good source of protein, i also gave up caffeine, oils and fats (just use olive oil now) and had to start eating more 'warm' foods. I also had to give up bananas (pcos is related to blood sugar levels and bananas don't help this apparently). I also had acupuncture sessions. On my latest blood test for ivf the nurse said my pcos had disappeared. She said my diet and acupuncture must have done this.

On reading Zita Wests fertility and conception book - brilliant help- she also says that a diet can help pcos.

I hope this helps a little.

Good luck with your treatment!

Love Emmak


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks EmmaK,

I certainly feel much better in general when I cut out wheat and dairy.  I absolutely crave bread and love crisps so willpower is needed.

I am going to try and stick to this however, in the hope that it makes a difference.  I will have a look at the book you recommended.


Jackson
xxxx


----------



## MrsB (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to say hello and add that I have just been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently waiting to start some treatment.

Hello!!! and by the way I found message boards so helpful so stick with us


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Jackson and MrsB
Welcome to FF. I too have PCOS and am cutrently on a special diet (the same as EmmaK's) and am waiting to see if my cycles sort themselves out. 
If they I don't start OVing on my own in the next 3 months I will go back on Metformin as this has worked for me in the past
Good Luck!
Love
Helen1
xxxx


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi MrsB & helen1,
thanks for your messages.  I was a bit wary of posting but I am definetly glad i did as everyone is so helpful.  

MrsB let me know how you get on and what treatment you start.  I am currently on Clomid 50mg and Pregnyl inj. 

Helen1, I am really going to stick to a wheat and dairy free diet as i do generally feel much better when i cut these out and they may even get rid of those horrible PCO.  Just had day 12 scan today and both ovaries are very polycystic with the larger follies also starting to stick together. pregnyl inj tomorrow so hopefully they will release.

Best wishes
Jackson


----------

